# Has anyone done an aftermarket exhaust set up yet?



## Kygood247 (Jan 26, 2018)

So i know this could be in a different category probably, but due to the rare aftermarket performance parts for the gen 2 diesel i figured i would put this here. I'm looking at doing an exhaust setup and wondering if anyone has done it. If so what is it and what brand did you use that sounded good. Videos for sound of exhaust would be good if you have them. Thanks!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I've heard/watched videos of flowmaster axle back. I like the sound.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't think there would be much of any sound change/increase from an aftermarket "cat" back on the gen 2 diesel as it is a strait pipe from the SCR back. There is no muffler on the gen 2 diesel. A delete (if and when available) would definitely give more turbo and engine sound.


----------



## Kygood247 (Jan 26, 2018)

Have you done and mods to your gen 2 td?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Kygood247 said:


> Have you done and mods to your gen 2 td?


Nothing performance wise. 

Installed OEM fog light kit and LED interior lights thus far. 

There is no aftermarket tune of any sort yet for the gen 2 diesel. This ECM must be hard to crack. 
Been rumors for well over a year that tunes were in the works.


----------

